# Online Rpg Help



## Pravuil (Nov 18, 2007)

I live in the middle of some back-country woods so, not unpredictably, I cannot find any Rpg players within my lovely community of squirrels, deer, and other such critters. If anyone has any reccomended sites where you can RP with a community of like-minded individuals (Chat preferablly as opposed to roleplaying by blog, and please do no suggest the Wizards of the Coast community either) so I can satisfy my RP'ing tastes. It would also be appreciated if anyone could bring an alternate character creation site to my attention, as the one I previously used (Sylnae) is apparently down...


----------

